# Girl or Boy puppy



## Jdean (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi guys, we are looking to buy a puppy and initially wanted a girl, however the breeder we are in touch with has a boy available if we want him. Confused now on what to do, what are your experiences on girls versus boys? This will be our first pup and we initially requested a girl after family members said girls were more loveable, less likely to run off and don't hump!, is this all correct? Looking for your guidance on this one guys


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello - ah how exciting! We had origionally planned to get a boy (for no reason really other than not having seasons) but when we went to the breeder I fell in love with a girl and now 10months and spayed all done I am very happy with my decision! Regarding the humping I have no experience of how much a boy does it but do know that girls can occasionally do it too! Good luck & you will just know when you find the right pup for you x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have always had girl dogs but that is just my preference. I don't know if they are friendlier or not I know lots of boy dogs that are just as friendly as the girls I think it's just a personal preference really Good luck on finding your puppy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

One of my girls is a humper. but she was spayed at 6 months old and it didnt start till she was 2 years old. its definetly a dominance thind with her. 

i think the boy girl thing is a personal prefrence. my family have always had girl dogs. 

for me its the look girls look neeter, lol i dont like boy dogs and their dangely bits or their lipstick always on show. 

as for affection, i knew someone who always had bitches then got a boy and said he was so much more affectionet and cuddly. but my girls are very affectonet.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Now then here goes.....
Wilf loves me more, Mable nearly loves my OH as much as me so tends to share a little.
Wilf was easier to house train than Mable.
Wilf was harder with recall.
I find boys bits easier than girls cos you an see where they are lol
Mable probably humps more than Wilf although only once a flood. Wilf will occasionally hump Mable when next doors dogs are watching !!!! Mable will hump Wilf if she gets over excited playing and will hump my sons legs if he lifts them in the air !!!
Wifs 'lipstick' has only made one apoearance and he is nearly six....once it appeared it didn't want to go back lol.
They both want to stop and sniff whilst out so leaving scents isn't an issue.
Wilf is prettier than Mable ... She ain't girly.
However I love them both and the *** of a pup would not influence my decision, these are just my experience and could be my individual dogs and have nothing what so ever to do with their gender.... Good luck xx


----------



## Jdean (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys.......... We are going with a boy. ;0)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jdean said:


> Thanks for the info guys.......... We are going with a boy. ;0)


:jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## Jdean (Feb 2, 2013)

:smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile::smile:
We are soo excited, now to choose a name that everyone agrees with


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What cross is he ??? What colour???


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

All dogs are different regardless of ***   

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/24/which-puppy-should-i-choose/

So pleased you are going for the boy .. 

Sometimes with smaller size breeders there isn't such a huge choice with regards to *** and colour .. however a well loved and cared for puppy make wonderful happy pets, regardless of *** and colour  

I canyt wait to see photos xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I wanted an Apricot girl. We have Max a black tux boy and he is adorable. Very gentle. Very calm, very loving. Not humped us. Tries it on with Mandy but stops when told. We couldn't be happier with our quirky, loving, funny little guy.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Boys are fab  I have one of each. My girl humps my boy...lol. He is very loving and soppy.


----------



## Jdean (Feb 2, 2013)

He is a chocolate cocker spaniel / minature poodle cross.  definately on the countdown now


----------



## NikkiAndMarley (Jan 3, 2013)

We have an 8 month old boy and having grown up with only female dogs I couldn't believe how cuddly and affectionate Marley is  the most loving dog I have ever know - although I suppose I may be biased! He is however quite a humper! Although he saves it all for his blanket, no other dogs or legs thankfully! I guess every dog is different but you will love your boy, we're very excited for you


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jdean please post a photo of your puppy if you can ... 

oh a scrummy chocolate cockapoo coming your way .. lovely xxx


----------



## Jdean (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi,
No piccies of yet, we get to meet him 14th july so I will inundate you all with lots of photos then, we are all very excited and want to say a huge thanks to Marley Doodles for making this all come true. Would definitely recommend this breeder. Super communication, very knowledgable about her dogs. Fab, fab, fab


----------

